# DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp??



## DustinBrantner (Feb 16, 2002)

What is the deal with running a 4 channel amp to a DVC sub? I have a sub with 2 '4ohm coils'. I was told that I can use a 4 channel amp and bridge it into 2 mono channels. Is this true? The amp would then see a 2ohm load per channel? Most 4 channel amps will run 4ohm mono (2ohm), correct? Please feed my feeble, beer-soaked mind on this topic.
Thanx!


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (DustinBrantner)*

What they meant was you could bridge two channels on the amp and run the sub off them. BUT..... you need to make sure you amp will run bridged @ 2ohms mono. Read the manual or post the make and model of your amp.


----------



## DustinBrantner (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (Lexi)*

Couldn't I bridge the amp twice, turn a 4 channel stereo amp into a 2 channel mono? Basically use it as 2 seperate mono amps?? Won't most amps run mono into 4ohms?
Thanx!


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (DustinBrantner)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Couldn't I bridge the amp twice, turn a 4 channel stereo amp into a 2 channel mono? Basically use it as 2 seperate mono amps?? Won't most amps run mono into 4ohms?
Thanx![HR][/HR]​You are drunk !








Actually you're right. Both sets of channels can be bridged giving you two mono channels. You could for that matter have a stereo signal with those two channels by feeding left channel to one side and right to the other. 
I think what you're missing is that you have a DVC sub that is going to show a load of 2 ohms to that mono channel. This means the amp will be running at two ohms mono regardless of its limitations. That how some people burn out their amps..... they run them lower than the amp was intended for and it can't take it .
Phoenix Gold for example , makes 4 channel amps that can be bridged down to two 2ohm mono channels. 
Going one step further, Hifonics [at least used to] has 4 channel amps that can be bridged into a single mono channel.


----------



## Pepsi (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (DustinBrantner)*

You can bridge a 4 channel amp into 2 channels and each of the bridged channels will run at 4 ohms. The part you are overlooking is that running a DVC sub off of 2 seperate channels is a very bad idea. If there is any deviation in the levels of the 2 channels, either in the gain, the crossover, or anything, your sub is dead. DVC subs were designed for flexibilty in wiring configurations, not to allow mutiple channels (or multiple amps) on one speaker. It is possible to do though, but requires a lot of experience and use of a multi-meter to make sure everything is exact.


----------



## MADBUG (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (Lexi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think what you're missing is that you have a DVC sub that is going to show a load of 2 ohms to that mono channel. [HR][/HR]​Lexi,I think you are drunk!!








That DVC he is talking about is 4ohms per coil.You bridge the front half of the amp and the rear half of the amp.Now you have 1 ch for one coil and a 2nd ch for the other coil.
Most amps bridged need to see a 4ohm load.So,you have that.You're fine!!
I think you are getting confused,because when you bridge an amp the amp cuts the load impeadance in two.So the amp will actually see a 2 ohm load.That's fine as long as you bridge a 4ohm load.If your sub had 2ohm coils,then you'd have a problem.The amp would see that as a 1ohm load.


----------



## MADBUG (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (MADBUG)*

Like Pepsi says,you have to be careful doing it like this.Make sure the gains are exactly the same.


----------



## DustinBrantner (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (MADBUG)*

I realize that when you bridge an amp, the amp actually see's half of the actual load. My sub has 2 4ohm coils, and I am having a hard time finding an amp that is stable at 1ohm. The only other option is running the amp mono into 8ohms, which would be 4ohm mono. Most amps fall asleep at 4ohm mono, not making the most of it's capabilities. Holler back.....

Dustin


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (DustinBrantner)*

I would suggest if you are going to runa DVC sub that you just get a good 2 channel amp, or possibly a Mono Block amp to run it. Just hook each channel to each coil. If you were to get a mono block amp just parallel up the coils and power it that way. It is too much of a hassel to tryt to mess with a 4 Channel amp to a single DVC speaker.


----------



## Pepsi (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (DustinBrantner)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I realize that when you bridge an amp, the amp actually see's half of the actual load. My sub has 2 4ohm coils, and I am having a hard time finding an amp that is stable at 1ohm. The only other option is running the amp mono into 8ohms, which would be 4ohm mono. Most amps fall asleep at 4ohm mono, not making the most of it's capabilities. Holler back.....
Dustin[HR][/HR]​I think your perception of ohms and bridging is a little clouded. Take for example an amp that is rated:
100 w x 2 @ 4 ohms
175 w x 2 @ 2 ohms
If you bridge this amp, you should recieve 350 watts. Bridging an amp at 4 ohms mono yields the same power (and load on the amp) at combing the 2 channels at 2 ohms. Bridging is in effect wiring the 2 channels of the amp in series, so that each channel caries half of the total load (half of 4 ohms is 2 ohms). If you are concerned about not matching up ohms and voice coils and garbage, then buy a JL 500/1. That amp is 90% effeicent and delivers 500 watts no matter what ohm load is put on it.


----------



## MADBUG (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: DVC Subwoofer and 4 channel amp?? (Pepsi)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Bridging is in effect wiring the 2 channels of the amp in series, [HR][/HR]​What it be parallel since series would make a 4ohm load look like 8ohms?


----------

